# Hello from Belgium



## LudovicVDP (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello all,

I live in Belgium, I have wife, kids and job and I try to sleep a few hours per night... but sometimes I dream of being a composer and it's then very difficult to get up after a long night of sound design and attempt to compose some orchestral/epic/calm/trailer/hybrid/hard to chose music.

My GAS is bigger than my wallet. But that's the way it goes for a lot of people I guess.

And.. that's pretty much it.

Eager to learn a lot from this forum.

Cheers.
Ludovic


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Mar 30, 2019)

I thought I was the only one originated from Belgium. Thanks my friend to supporting me. 
I feel less alone now.


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 30, 2019)

Bonjour aux Belges !
I work in France for a Belgian company and I’m commuting often to Brussels.
Where do you guys are from ?


----------



## nathantboler (Apr 2, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Fredeke (Apr 14, 2019)

We Belgians are everywhere.


----------

